# The Kids



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Something is clearly wrong with these two...don't they know that siblings are supposed to hate each other?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

:rofl:

I always ask myself that when Theo and Charlie are preening each other - wait a minute.. you guys, siblings, can actually do this.. without any fights? wow. 

That's definitely a beautiful sibling photo.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

awww That is a gorgeous picture 

I'd frame it because before long the loving siblings won't be so loving and that Sibling riveraly(sp?) will be kicking in  just wait it normally hits when one turns into a teenager while the other one is a "pre -teen" LOL - or at least that is how its working in my house with my real kids


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol u wouldnt think they were brother and sister looking at them! so cute!! Celeste and Comet occasionally get close but mostly dont have much to do with each other...oh thats not entirely true...they fight like siblings....there is some jealousy for sure...specially when it comes to mum...DEFINATELY no preening....no one preens anyone in my flock...oh wait...i preen everyone...why do u need another tiel to do it when mum gets that spot perfectly!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is so sweet  Lets hope they only decide to love each other like siblings


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol they are so into the food like we eat now argue latter


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They are just the good kind! Be glad you were blessed with such sweet souls. They are both looking great too.


----------

